# EBS to make a complaint



## HelenQ (20 May 2007)

I am just astonished at this.

If you want to make a complaint regarding the EBS - well it doesnt seem like you can.

The person to whom you direct complaints does not take calls nor can you email them.  I am just flabbergasted at this.

Nor does it seem they want to keep your business.  If you want to leave - thats fine.  I know that it is always the customer's choice but I would have thought that they would make some effort to resolve an issue.

Helen


----------



## CCOVICH (20 May 2007)

Have you followed the steps outlined in [broken link removed]?


----------



## HelenQ (20 May 2007)

Thank you for this CCOVICH

Its just when I rang them on Friday the above as outlined is what I was told.  So unless the staff member at the other end of the line is not up to date - which I hope is true, or just wanted to get rid of me which I hope is not true.

I will look into this and thanks again.

Helen


----------

